# Mods that can charge batteries



## Bear_Vapes (3/2/17)

Looking for a mod that can charge batteries safely. I own an ipower but it will eventually give up as the battery is built in so im looking for something that has removable batteries and can charge them safely. Price around R1200.


----------



## Pixstar (3/2/17)

The Vgod Pro 150 charges them perfectly, but it's a little more than R1200 unless you find one used.


----------



## blujeenz (3/2/17)

Smok Alien has the onboard charge but I dont use it, relying on a Nitecore D4 instead.
Ditto for the P4Y IPV6x and most likely the IPV8 as well.


----------



## wiesbang (3/2/17)

Sigelei 213 also charges via usb

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gersh (3/2/17)

Vaporesso Tarot pro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (3/2/17)

Smok Alien, IPV6x, IPV8, Minikin v2 (no bypass while charging I believe)


----------



## Cespian (3/2/17)

Twisp Clearo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PsyCLown (3/2/17)

Oh, G-Priv too.

Most of the newer dual batteries mod charge pretty well.

Single battery mod, well, majority of them really. The Hohm slice is really fast though when it comes to charging.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## therazia (3/2/17)

Was just about to recommend the Hohm Slice as well.

It's a really solid device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (3/2/17)

Hohm Slice

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/n...ition-mod-by-hohm-tech-includes-26650-battery


----------



## Wash (3/2/17)

My 2c worth:

I have an old Kangertech subox mini kit (kbox mini mod before they started integrating TC) and a newer (by about a year) iStick TC60W.

Both these single 18650 mods have USB charging capabilities but, the kbox seems to do a better job of charging the battery than the iStick. By this I mean that (to me anyways - haven't actually tested this scientificamally) the battery charged in the kbox seems to last longer than the one charged in the iStick. To such an extent that I have started using the kbox to charge both batteries. (one at a time, obviously...)

That said, the usual caveats and YMMV's apply.


----------



## Bear_Vapes (3/2/17)

I was considering the hohm slice but read alot about the paint pealing and buttons getting stuck. I dont want my batteries exploding or causing damage, i read the alien does not have balanced charging?


----------



## Scissorhands (3/2/17)

I know its not what you want to hear but the few 100 you spend on a dedicated charger is well worth it. This alows you to charge a set while you use one, doesn't stress your mods chip and can choose any mod you desire

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/2/17)

All the dual battery mods i have owned that had on board charging were a waste of time. They take longer to charge the batteries than a external charger. If you want something that can charge your battery blazing fast its the hohm slice ( 40minutes from 0-100). The paint does peal if not taken care of . But i hear the silver version doesnt suffer from that issue. I never had any issue with sticky buttons and i think those with that issue probably got juice over the device and into the button. Other than that its a very strong work horse device. And comes with a 500 Day warranty


----------



## Bear_Vapes (3/2/17)

I think il wait a little longer just to see what else comes out this year. The slice seems perfect as i vape around 50w and only go upto 80w when using my baby beast. Thanks gents


----------

